# Sunset Saguaro



## Ozarker (Jun 27, 2019)

Canon 5D Mark III, EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II, Streaklight 360ws


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2019)

Beautiful shot. I really like this picture.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 28, 2019)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot. I really like this picture.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 28, 2019)

Great light on the spines.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 28, 2019)

Wonderful


----------

